# CharGriller Outlaw Baby Back Ribs



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 12, 2014





Well the plan was to do spares but I found BBs on sale for 2.99/pound.  Couldn't pass them up at that price.  I know they say they are less forgiving than spares, and this is only my 3rd smoke, but as they say Go Big or Go Home.  Anyway, I guess I'll do the 2-2-1 meathod.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks like your in for a fun day there 5 !!  BB's will get done quicker than spares generally !  However that has been my experience, but also I've never foiled either !  I'll be watchin your smoke today, good luck !


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 12, 2014






Ribs seasoned up and will sit in fridge while I get smoker ready.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 12, 2014





Chargriller heating up.  In 10 min the grill is at 250 (tel-tru term). The heat is even across the cooking grate.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lookin good so far.  What type of rub is that on the ribs?

Bill


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2014)

Ribbies look awesome ! Nice smoker too !  Now you just need a :cheers: !  :biggrin:


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 12, 2014





My protection from any uninvited guests. Rub is sea salt, pepper, onion, garlic, raw sugar, celery, ginger, savory, white pepper, paprika, thyme.  So far so good sitting around 250.


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey 5oclock, looking good, how did your chicken turn out? I smoked BB's last Thursday, son's birthday and testing out the new mod's on my RF. I did 3-1-1         The 2-2-1 method works well too.  Keep us posted with lots of pictures, good luck. here is the link to my smoker mod's and ribs.           http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160426/mods-on-my-reverse-flow

Gary S


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 12, 2014





1 hour cooking.  Going to spritz w apple juice now.  Chicken was great.  Like to get the skin better.  It was a bit chewy.  But great taste.  It went quick.


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2014)

Looking good, what temp are you smoking at ?


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 12, 2014)

Keeping it about 250.  I'm hoping I don't over cook using 2-2-1.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 12, 2014





Wrapping in foil.


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2014)

Did you put anything on them when you wrapped ?


----------



## jarjarchef (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks great!

Great looking Boxer as well.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 12, 2014





Wrapped with bbq sauce, apple juice, and butter.  Got temps of 180 when unwrapped.  Will go 1/2 hour unwrapped.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 12, 2014





I just tasted. Wow.  I guess I got beginner's luck.  And yes Buster will taste too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2014)

Them ribbies look very nice, great smoke !!  Good eats there for sure !  :yahoo:   BTW, looks like your pup is a great taste tester and as spoiled as mine ! Thumbs Up


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nicely done!  The ribs look fantastic.

Buster is a lucky pup!!!!

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 13, 2014)

Tasty looking ribs!


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2014)

Good job, really look great, if they taste as good as they look they were Fantastic !!!!

Gary S


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks to all for the nice comments.  I was really happy how they turned out.  :yahoo:


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2014)

Great Looking Ribs!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sorry I'm late!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## polocotton (May 5, 2014)

nice ribs job well done I'm new to smoking I have a charbroil 700 series similar to yours just bought it today don't really know how to smoke yet any advice


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 5, 2014)

1.  Put some therms at grate level.
2.  Buy or make charcoal basket .
3.  Seal up unit.
4.  Extend chimney to grate level.
5.  Buy a baffle from www.kickassbbqsouth.com.  Email Ernie.
6.  Buy book and video from Ed at www.kickassbbq.com
      Ed is awesome.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 5, 2014)

5oclocksomewher said:


> 1.  Put some therms at grate level.
> 2.  Buy or make charcoal basket .
> 3.  Seal up unit.
> 4.  Extend chimney to grate level.
> ...




What's wrong with buying Jeff's (web site owner) book and doing Jeff's 5-day course (free) ?  thinking we might should patronize the forum owner instead of sending people elsewhere..  just a thought ...


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 5, 2014)

Dude no need to be ignorant.  The man asked for my advice and I told him what worked for me.  Best advice, practice, and don't listen to ignorant people.


----------



## jarjarchef (May 5, 2014)

:wazzapp: :police2: 
I agree with JckDanls 07 on this one. We should support those that support us. Besides the part of linking the outside link.......


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 5, 2014)

The person asked what worked for me.  I posted it.  Should I lie? I'm not that person.  This forum and Jeff are awesome.  Dude asked me a question, and I gave him an honest answer.


----------



## jarjarchef (May 5, 2014)

Not saying you should lie, never said that.

In my humble opinion it is on the rude side to send someone away from the forum that is being provided for us free of charge and has tons of free resources. The 5 day course is available to our new members without any or much experiance to assist them in the beginning of their adventure. By supporting our sponsors they stick around and we continue to have this great forum to learn and share. I have seen several sponsors leave due to the support not being reciprocated by the members. 

Part of the user agreement we all agree to as members is not to link outside links to other web sites, expecially other BBQ sites. Ones that are ok to link is Food Safety related links from credible site like the FDA and USDA.

We are all here to help one another. There are tons of threads within this site that are very through and helpful. I personally try to find other threads to assist with questions if I am not able to answer the question myself.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 5, 2014)

5oclocksomewher said:


> 1.  Put some therms at grate level.
> 2.  Buy or make charcoal basket .
> 3.  Seal up unit.
> 4.  Extend chimney to grate level.
> ...


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 5, 2014)

This website is awesome.   Sorry if I said something wrong.  I'm  new on this forum and wasn't thinking.  I would have appreciated a friendly reminder.  The people on this forum have been great, so I tried to share my expierences with them.  It is pretty obvious by all the pics in my threads I'm just trying to show others what worked for me, and try to help someone new to this have a successful experience.


----------

